# [Game] Last one to post wins!



## BearBear (Dec 9, 2022)

The rules are simple: the last person to post in this thread WINS.


----------



## Ban (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm out. Completely out. Not participating. Nope, not me.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 9, 2022)

Wha… after all the effort to kill the last one? We do it again?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 9, 2022)

I win because I was last to post. I claim this as not just a victory for me, but for Bears everywhere.

Of course there are three victories here, last post, longest span of integrated time between posts and largest number of posts and they're all mine!


----------



## Ban (Dec 9, 2022)

Because I'm not participating I'll grant you those achievements.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 9, 2022)

Bears haven’t won anything since the 80’s.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 9, 2022)

Until now. Congratulations to me.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 9, 2022)

A poem…

I think that there shall never fare
A bigger loser than the bear 
For if he raise that victory flagon 
It will be just for the dragon.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 9, 2022)

Well that was inspired.

So a counter-poem:

I think that it is only fair, there is no finer winner than a Bear.

A Bear that looks at God all day, and lifts his paw to say, "hey".

A Bear that may in summer wear the lushest locks of auburn hair;

Upon whose paws the salmon are slain; and plantonically lives within the rain.

Poems are made by Bears like me but only a God can make me be... the winner of this game.

Hurray.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 9, 2022)

I have a new rule. 

Anyone who posts after me instantly loses and is no longer eligible to win.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 10, 2022)

Finally a game I can win with no other valid rules but posting last!


----------



## BearBear (Dec 10, 2022)

Yay, I win!


----------



## Ban (Dec 10, 2022)

BearBear said:


> Yay, I win!


Congratulations!


----------



## BearBear (Dec 10, 2022)

Tyvm


----------



## pmmg (Dec 10, 2022)

What is this? An election? We dont make up rules here….  Clearly the dragon has already won it. There is no point to playing further.


----------



## Ban (Dec 10, 2022)

pmmg said:


> There is no point to playing further.


I guess you won than. Well done pmmg !


----------



## pmmg (Dec 10, 2022)

Bout time I was recognized. Party at my cave.

(No pesky knights though )


----------



## BearBear (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm very sorry Mr. Dragon was it? Well it seems on the contest entry form you neglected to fill out the environmental protection notification checklist neither did you initial on page 17 or in subsection B of part II, so your win has been reverted to me, the Bear.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 10, 2022)

Can bears even count to 17? 

Clearly the bear has been misinformed. He should go back to his park and leave the winning to the dragon.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 10, 2022)

It's ALL THERE BLACK AND WHITE CLEAR AS CRYSTAL!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 10, 2022)

I think its the double vision. There is only one bear and one winner—the dragon. Bear bear needs glasses glasses.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 10, 2022)

pmmg said:


> There is only one bear and one winner



There you have it, the Bear wins. Thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

I see now why bears are a protected species...


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes, often winners are targeted


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 11, 2022)

Don't I know all too well. As a multifaceted winner it's hard to keep creeps from creeping on me. The next poster is a creep.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

Since I know you and bear are friends, I will keep you from thinking less of him. 

And eveyone does love a multifaceted winner.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

Friends?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

If you say so....







I don't know why it matters, this game has been over for 18 posts:

Let me sum up...

Gold Dragon 1
Bear Bear 0
Aleshe  0
Ban 0


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

pmmg said:


> Let me sum up...
> 
> Gold Dragon -5
> Bear Bear 9001
> ...



*corrected for accuracy


----------



## Ban (Dec 11, 2022)

You know what? I think I'm in, and because of my mere presence, I win.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

I dont feel I have anything to prove anymore.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

Well I do, and it's delicious


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

Well, you have proved you are not good with numbers...

Gold Dragon 1
Bear Bear 0
Aleshe 0
Ban 0


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

pmmg said:


> Well, you have proved you are not good with numbers...



I assure you I am a math wizard.

When you don't believe in objective reality, memory is arbitrary, history is arbitrary, and numbers are arbitrary. Kinda like a graduate physics class... no, exactly like a graduate physics class.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

Your assurances hold no weight. You dont even seem to know who won. Dragon is the winner.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

Well, there's where you're wrong.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

If i take away any objective reality one must only imagine this post always exists last. Therefore it wins.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 11, 2022)

But then reality always has a way of messing everything up doesn't it?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 11, 2022)

Maybe in an objective reality that might be true.  Weekend is over so I win.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like I win again!


----------



## BearBear (Dec 12, 2022)

Well, naturally. But more importantly, what is the true role of a god archetype in a postmodern society?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 12, 2022)

I fear that is a loaded question. If I stack the deck and say postmodernism is true, and then look at things through its frame, I would necessarily reduce things religious to opinion. But postmodernism itself may be false, and those who live in societies that have many claimants to postmodernism may not agree with their fellows on that. So the value of a god like figure still matters to those who don't subscribe, and matters to those who do because their societies are made of a fabric of the whole and not a part. But in spite of Postmodernist thought, it may still be true there is a God, and that God may represent truth. and may desire its will, and in which case, God will prevail in spite of current philosophical thinking. 

But your question cannot be challenged because you have asked it in a way the precludes other possibilities. It is self defining the role to one of only relative to a post-modernists whims. I suppose if the society of Post Modernists all arrived at the opinion that it was relevant, than it would be. Or, if leads them to believe something untrue, it may come back to bite them in other ways.

Irrelevant to the thread though, cause I won, both objectively and not.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 12, 2022)

But aside from that, what is the true roll of the god archetype in a science based (materialist) society?

If you just say "society in general" then there are necessarily obvious, uninteresting answers.

Furthermore, if I believe we all have god potential as ascending mortals with immortal "souls", why do I need to worship a "god"? Why is a doctrinal approach correct, and dogmatically so? I can be inspired and aspire to be more like god without the need to do god's will or especially to follow god's supposed deciples, no?

Disclaimer: I'm being respectful of any beliefs here, but I am specifically asking for the sake of seeking wisdom into the mindset of an athiestic or non-worshiping groups as it would pertain to the god archetype and it's relevance or need.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 12, 2022)

I would think the answers to these questions would be obvious, but again, you are stacking the question.

If you believe something, and we accept that as true, you invite the conclusion you are looking for. Maybe you can do all of these things (be inspired and be more like god, and be a hundred other things). Whether you choose to do that with or without God is kind of between you and the deity. If God, or a god, exists and wants something from you, it is your choice to give it or not. You get to answer those questions.

Since you and I may share in a community together, we may or may not want a certain standard, but that would have more to do with group dynamics than personal.

I dont understand the rest. If you want to investigate an atheistic experience, what about that do you have questions about? Many cultures have strong religious roots, and also have atheists, are you not finding any examples to draw from? Why do you say god 'Archetype'? Are you trying to mean this in a Jungian way? or as something else, like as may appear in fantasy and myth, as living beings in the sky?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 12, 2022)

The god archetype is a way of staying non-specific to any religion. Like in modern literature they often speak of "a higher power" instead of saying "God". 

In fantasy, atheism is easier to portray for me because the alternative is assumed to exist or not and left up to the reader. There are plenty of examples of fantasy that doesn't mention a functional scene including any mention of a higher power even when they state a specific religion.

As a switch, I'd like a character that specifically has a god archetype in their belief system and draws strength from it. My question would be something like, what benefits that might have or detriments if that character was in an otherwise athiest/postmodern society, thereby gaining nothing from community with fellows on their peer group.

There's a anime called "Saga of Tanya the Evil" where dispite her loathing to worship an unjust god, she has to in order to gain the "magic" power.

I then want to have a normie character so magic isn't on the table, so what can she otherwise gain from worshipping? If there's no community support.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 12, 2022)

Well...

First is the big 'IF'. If the God is real, quite a lot. Divine intervention could be on her side.

Since I doubt you want that, I would say there is still a lot of benefit. Such as internal strength, less fear of the unknown, more willingness to sacrifice for a larger purpose. She would probably have much to say about the things atheism lacks, and that would possibly lead to a following.

For detriments, well, she might not be very fun at parties...

If she was truly alone, I think she would believe to maintain her own sanity, and somewhere along the way shrug like atlas and leave them.

I would have to ask how she came about having faith, if there was none in her society to clue her in.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 12, 2022)

This helps, thanks a lot and also for letting me win.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 12, 2022)

Glad I could help, but there is still another matter...


----------



## BearBear (Dec 12, 2022)

Of my winnings yes, I'll accept the grand prize now.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 12, 2022)

If by grand prize you mean sit in the front row and watch the dragon claim an award. Then yes, you can win that


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 13, 2022)

This reminds me of something... but I forget. Oh, and she can use a god archetype by integrating those attributes into her own personality. She'll be above everything like, nothing could phase her emotionally maybe? Also, I thought the winnings were a sharp pair of slacks. A dragon in slacks is just silly, but they fit me perfectly.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 13, 2022)

Ooo a sharp pair of slacks would look good on you. Also congratulations!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh. If its just slacks, you can have it.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 13, 2022)

Well I have enough pairs of pants, but these are magic. So thank you.


----------



## Ban (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm stealing your slacks muahahahahahaaha


----------



## BearBear (Dec 13, 2022)

Well the great thing about magic pants is, they return to their rightful owner.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 13, 2022)

Crap. The pants are back.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 13, 2022)

Leave my pants alone!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 14, 2022)

No one else is on, so.... I win!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 14, 2022)

My magic pants! Thanks for holding them for me. The next person who posts wants in my pants, but not how you think.

Hey, I know about the snowflake method, but are there other methods to write a book that you know of or use?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 14, 2022)

Six Tried and Tested Methods for Writing a Novel
					

Ready to write your novel? Read this article first!




					prowritingaid.com


----------



## pmmg (Dec 14, 2022)

I dont use snow flake. I use the ‘just write’ method.  Which is along the lines of put something on the page each day.

And hey!  Is it my fault the pants come back to the winner?  Id let you keep them otherwise. Stupid pants. I unmagic you.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 14, 2022)

I also do that usually but I actually want to try snowflake again.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 14, 2022)

Pants…yoink. 

Snowflake… handing back. 

Ive seen a lit of vids on a five act method, even a seven act method, but i feel a bit like…if im looking for a method to get it going, i must be low on the whole concept. Generally, i pretty much know a lot of what i want on paper before i start. The rest is just perseverance. 

Goldies keys to success: persistence and attitude.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

It flows out. I don't like the act methods because I usually let it flow instead of acts, acts follow a certain rythm, it's a commitment to structure that I don't like. My books are a journey.

I need a book to be entertaining to me. I don't want to know it's over until it feels done. If that's 3 acts, 5 acts, 7 acts... sounds like a lot even with 5.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

Structure is good though.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh ho! A wild Aleshe appears.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

ohayo BearBear, BearBear is way cuter then Bear


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm cuter than your average Bear


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

Foh sho. So we're not flooding by doing this?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Well I don't know about you love.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

hehe, come on now. Ashley wouldn't like that one bit.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

She loves you too... probably. Likely.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

You think? Yeah, I can see that. Well when I'm rich and famous I'll let her stay in my guest house whenever she likes.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Probably the other way around, but ok. What about me?


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

oh I'm sure there'll be a pool house or maybe a heated dog house. You like dogs right?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

I'd love to live in your heated dog house. Two story right? Studio upstairs?


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

certainly, nothing is too good for our BearBear. Or maybe a loft in the barn, with cozy hay and wool horse blankets.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

I love the smell of hay in the morning, especially after a roll.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

as long as the horses don't mind, I'm not going to judge


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

This has taken a disturbing turn. Just because I like horses doesn't mean I *like* horses.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

what are you talking about?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Nevermind... now about those pants


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm wearing them.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

lol


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

This brings me back to the good old days, when we'd chat for hours


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

yeah


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Or when I'd chat for hours and you'd give one word responses


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

mhm


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

I really appreciated that, it was as if someone, anyone, was listening to me.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

z z z hm?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

Shh, we don't need words. I just need pants.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

Is that all you're after? To get my pants?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

That does sound creepy


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 15, 2022)

z z z ~


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

gn


----------



## Ban (Dec 15, 2022)

Just a reminder that I have won and continue to win. I am in a perpetual state of winning.


----------



## Finchbearer (Dec 15, 2022)

Ugh just give me the prize already. Wait is there a prize?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 15, 2022)

Well. This is a lovely conversation about horses and hay, but bears are lazy and eat everything in your fridge.  

And who wants to wear such well travelled pants anyway? Id give it to finchbearer if i had not already won.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 15, 2022)

It was a lovely time.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 15, 2022)

Its not a lovely time when the cat is sick. Maybe if he had magic pants he would not be having bladder issues. I am claiming the pants for the cat.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm at least 1/12th cat, so I deserve the pants.


----------



## Ban (Dec 16, 2022)

Keep the pants, I am satisfied with the sweet taste of victory alone.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 16, 2022)

How chivalrous! Also, did I hear correctly that there's a catgirl in our midst?!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 16, 2022)

The cat is apparently better, Aleshe reveals an unknown fact, and I am still winning a game I have already won.

Maybe I will sneak out to see way of water tonight, and if so, ill be sure to come back and laugh at all of the feeble attempts to change the outcome after. 

1/12 cat? I think you need to be 1/9th to get an extra life. Maybe this leads to most often landing on her feet.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 16, 2022)

We'll toss her to find out but I call heads.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 16, 2022)

Woman says she's a cat and already we are tossing her to see if she lands heads up...

I'm just gonna take her word for it. Would not matter anyway, cause either way I win.

Sneak out and see a movie tonight? Or finish the next scene? Hmmmm...


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)

But tossing is the only way to be sure


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 17, 2022)

I'd like to see you try.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)

Oh look, it's a cat!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Aleshe (Dec 17, 2022)

You:


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)

I knew you've been spying on me, stalker!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 17, 2022)

That's not me, but ok. As if you actually had anything to spy on anyway.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Aleshe (Dec 17, 2022)

OH! You could write a story about a hybrid cat-dragon-person that spies on bears. Then she finds a bear all lonely and completely socially inept because that's just how bears are and teaches him how to be human. The funny part is, she's not very human herself-comedy ensues. This story writes itself.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)

Bravo! It's a hit pho sho


----------



## pmmg (Dec 17, 2022)

Dragon would probably just eat the bear.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 17, 2022)

It's not a dragon, she's a dragon-cat-girl and Bears naturally gravitate toward them.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 17, 2022)

Dragon-cat-girl is safe. Bears...not really the top of the food chain. Just sayin....

Anyway...time to write, games I already won, another time.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 18, 2022)

Bears are apex predators. Even a pavk of wolves are no match.

There are instances of Bears killing wolves and wolves killing Bears, according to Mech (1981), "wolves sometimes kill bears, but likely only young, old, or otherwise weakened bears."


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2022)

There's more human biomass in this world than that of all wild mammals combined. The vast majority of that overwhelming human biomass is capable of using weaponry. In short, sorry bear but this victory is mine. Humanity wins by default.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 18, 2022)

There are more than three orders of magnatude more bacteria than human biomass.


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2022)

So? Are you a bacteria now?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 18, 2022)

I admit, wolves could be a problem for a bear, but not a dragon.

What does it matter?  In this thread or any other, I still won the game.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 18, 2022)

Am I a disease, a parasite, a higher dimensional being of mass destruction... no just a Bear. A Bear who wins a lot.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 18, 2022)

Like Argentina beating France in penalty kicks, I still win.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 18, 2022)

But then there's a technicality, but I wouldn't know, I don't watch Rugby.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 19, 2022)

Pants or pantsless? which is better...

I dont know. But I do have my pants. So....


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 19, 2022)

How boastful of you, Mr. Pants.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 19, 2022)

I am the pants master!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 20, 2022)

Oh so you're the new Yoga instructor?


----------



## Ban (Dec 20, 2022)

Are you all still here to revel in my victory? How encouraging.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 20, 2022)

Nope.avi


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 21, 2022)

Nope.exe


----------



## BearBear (Dec 21, 2022)

Touche


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 21, 2022)

What did you call me!?

Ugg, the life of a starlet can be so difficult.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 21, 2022)

It means "bountiful luck" in Sawhili. 

What's so difficult?


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh you know, just waiting for a decision as usual. I think my friend got the part, it's fine.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 21, 2022)

It's not decided until it is.


----------



## Ban (Dec 21, 2022)

Alas, "Sawhili" is not a language, and so you lose and I win.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 21, 2022)

Thats not what that means in sawhili....

Good luck getting your next part Aleshe


----------



## BearBear (Dec 21, 2022)

What, you don't have your own conlang? Sawhili is what the people who are the same as Billy Jigsaw is modeled after. You know, fun game loving clowns who love to saw things. But I wouldn't know I never saw the movie "It."


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey BearBear  do you ever get affected by the parts you play? Like become more like them?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 21, 2022)

Well, I never did anything long term or professionally really so I can't speak for someone who has but I played a rather... special character last year and I know he affected me. I basically now have him as a part of me, but it's very well drowned out in the vast personality of aspects I already had. I didn't like him, but he was interesting to a degree. He was a sort of anti-hero and he was the polarizing sort. I don't think I am anything like him but I could be if I wanted to be one-dimensional and boring.

So don't worry about it too much. And if you do get a big part, your co-stars will be in the same boat.


----------



## Finchbearer (Dec 22, 2022)

I’m tired of warmongering, so I’ll just come over here and collect my grand prize. Thanks everyone for carrying me this far.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome to the frey fellow Finch~BEAR~er.


----------



## Finchbearer (Dec 22, 2022)

this mama bear is chronically tired, so I’ll just collect my prize and go back into my cave. I hope it’s honey.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

You have a _honey cave!?_


----------



## Finchbearer (Dec 22, 2022)

BearBear said:


> You have a _honey cave!?_


Just an ordinary cave…but I hope the prize is honey because, I’m a bear in this context.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

It's pants. The prize is a sharp pair of slacks.


----------



## Finchbearer (Dec 22, 2022)

The bear is unaware
That the UK say
Pants another way
They are actually
How we cover
Our modesty


----------



## Ban (Dec 22, 2022)

If you folks keep talking here it will be hard for newcomers to know that I've already won.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

Sorry, but you're *Ban*'d from winning.


----------



## Ban (Dec 22, 2022)

Indeed Bear, I am winning. I completely Ban all over the place with victory.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## pmmg (Dec 22, 2022)

What is modesty?

This game is silly. A simple read through all the posts will reveal that it is already won by me. But...I will humor the rest of you and post just to make some noise.

Play on simple posters, the futility is only yours.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## pmmg (Dec 22, 2022)

You are free to resist... Resistance is a losing position though.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

You and me right now:


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 22, 2022)

pmmg said:


> Good luck getting your next part Aleshe



Thanks, I don't _need_ it but I wouldn't mind it. Do you think they can tell?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

Bah


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 22, 2022)

I hate waiting!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 22, 2022)

Why wait. You can celebrate my victory now.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 22, 2022)

Ummm...


----------



## pmmg (Dec 23, 2022)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 23, 2022)

oh?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 23, 2022)

I win!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 23, 2022)

Sorry, I believe the question was for me, and Oh, indeed.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh I see, you lose.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 24, 2022)

We'll just add sight to the list of qualities you dont do very well.

Just a reminder.

Dragon 1
Bear Bear 0
Aleshe 0
Ban 0
Finchbearer 0


----------



## Ban (Dec 24, 2022)

pmmg said:


> We'll just add sight to the list of qualities you dont do very well.
> 
> Just a reminder.
> 
> ...


I think we can reorder those numbers a bit. 

Dragon 
Bear Bear
Aleshe
Ban 10000
Finchbearer


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 24, 2022)

Oh, so your full name is Ban 10000?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 24, 2022)

*BearBear 1


----------



## Ban (Dec 24, 2022)

Aleshe said:


> Oh, so your full name is Ban 10000?


Lovely surname right?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 24, 2022)

I was unaware.

Dragon 1
'Ban 10000' 0


----------



## BearBear (Dec 24, 2022)

BearBear, a name so nice you say it twice and a winner ofc


----------



## pmmg (Dec 24, 2022)

I thought it was just to help with his great confusion, like about who won.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 24, 2022)

There's no confusion, here I am, the winner


----------



## pmmg (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas all, and I win.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 25, 2022)

A Beary Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 26, 2022)

It was! How about yours? What did everyone do for Christmas?


----------



## Ban (Dec 26, 2022)

Was? Is! Boxing day's important.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 26, 2022)

I prefer UFC day. Also my Christmas was wonderful and full of overeating treats so I have some skin in the game when I go back to my regular diet.

I've also been thinking about writing a lot but not starting yet.


----------



## Ban (Dec 26, 2022)

BearBear said:


> I prefer UFC day. Also my Christmas was wonderful and full of overeating treats so I have some skin in the game when I go back to my regular diet.
> 
> I've also been thinking about writing a lot but not starting yet.


UFC is a promotion not a sport, therefore it is an invalid alternative to boxing day and you lose. I win again.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 26, 2022)

I win both UFC, and this game. I also won Christmas.


----------



## Ban (Dec 26, 2022)

pmmg I look forward to seeing you beat Francis Ngannou and Alex Pereira to prove you've "won" UFC.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 26, 2022)

I am the UFC!

And I never lie or tell the truth.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 26, 2022)

Francis Ngannou, Alex Pereira...Wusses. 

Both of those guys, when they look in the mirror, they imagine a gold dragon. 

I have nothing to prove.


----------



## Ban (Dec 26, 2022)

Doubtful. Here's an AI image of Francis hunting you down. My money's on him. Seems his hair has grown out a bit so I guess he has a headstart.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 26, 2022)

That was the before picture. The after shows he also lost this game.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 26, 2022)

What happened to his nipples!?


----------



## Ban (Dec 26, 2022)

BearBear said:


> What happened to his nipples!?


The dragon happened. Why do you think he is pissed? Serpent soup is on the menu now.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 26, 2022)

Ex's can be so cruel


----------



## pmmg (Dec 26, 2022)

So can currents.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks like he turned the other cheek too many times


----------



## pmmg (Dec 27, 2022)

I gave him the shirt off my back too, but the dude is pesky, and wont go away... I may have to burn him.

Anyway...I still won the game.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 27, 2022)

I think those are rings


----------



## BearBear (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't know if that's better.

What did you do for Christmas Aleshe ?


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 27, 2022)

Last: adjective, coming after all others in time or order; final.

Hello I I signed up for this forum yesterday and am therefore the newest member and at the bottom of the totem pole. Thus I am the least among you. The least are the last and the last shall be first, aka the winner.

 I am the last and this my post.

P.S. nice to meet you all.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 27, 2022)

No fair, I was least first! Look I don't even have a picture or a cool name!


----------



## Ban (Dec 27, 2022)

Welcome aboard M.L but since my account is by far the oldest, I in fact win by seniority.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 27, 2022)

Thank you Ban, but isn't true that the oldest among us should be revered and listen to as our guides and coaches rather than our fellow combatants? The best leaders are those who can best serve those under them for they have the experience.

As a new member I greatly look forward to such guidance as I am not only new to this forum but to forums in general as this is the first one I have ever joined and have thus far only figured out how to post on previously existing threads.

Bear, I'm afraid I also do not have a picture and I do believe M. L. Is far less of a cool name as they are merely my initials.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 27, 2022)

Mr M L = Mr Much Losing

Dragon wins as always.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 27, 2022)

Well then welcome to the Kindergarten of forums and please do be careful out there. Here there be spiteful jilted dragons, elusive wolves, hexaroon-cats and danger Bears, but out there... out there in the wilds of the internet...








We don't talk about that here.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 27, 2022)

Its even scarier than I thought.

Fortunately, I win, so I dont have to think on them.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 27, 2022)

We're all winners, especially me.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 27, 2022)

Thanks for the warning Bear, I'll be sure to be careful. 

pmmg, I wonder what that stands for? Premature Much Malignant Gloating?


----------



## pmmg (Dec 28, 2022)

What? Pmmg is a very old and respected name. It means golden one.

I've been wining since post 10. The rest of the game is just filler.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 28, 2022)

pmmg said:


> I've been wining since post 10. The rest of the game is just filler.


Ah ha! So the truth comes out, you've been bribing everyone.

Wining: verb, entertain someone by offering them drinks and a meal.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 28, 2022)

If I win, punch and pie for everyone who doesn't win.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 28, 2022)

I'll cheers to that! 
I'm already feeling like a winner now anyway as this is now my fifth post and shall be prompted to full access to the forum.

Here's to being prompted and to Bear winning and giving us all punch and pie (better be apple and not pumpkin).

I relinquish my place of being least and therefore last and am now rooting for Bear's victory. After all Bear was the first to post and the first shall be last.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 28, 2022)

It's calamari pie with squid ink punch. Ok?


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 28, 2022)

BearBear said:


> It's calamari pie with squid ink punch. Ok?


Oh! I don't know, haven't had either before. Though the squid ink sounds like it may give more of a kick than a punch.

I didn't know bears even ate calamari.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 28, 2022)

Bears eat alot of things, ask any of my friends to get varying degrees of disgust and embarrassment.

Also, look at you with a profile pick of the rock of Gibraltar and everything... new users, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 29, 2022)

BearBear said:


> varying degrees of disgust and embarrassment.



I can vouch for this, it's has been a topic for discussion a few times.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 29, 2022)

Someone was telling me that a friend was practicing sustaining on pure oil because it's calorie dense and preserves near indefinitely. I suppose it beats eating bugs. Then again people eat shrimp and they're nothing more than ocean bugs.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Dec 29, 2022)

BearBear said:


> Then again people eat shrimp and they're nothing more than ocean bugs.


This true, I love shrimp. And shrimp are even closer to some bugs than most people think. I learned over the summer that rollie pollies are actually a type of land crustacean.

On another note I have a question. Does anyone on this thread know how to leave a comment on portfolio entries? I can't figure it out. I know you're not supposed to be able to till you've been promoted and that sometimes it takes a bit for your profile to be upgraded, but it's been almost 24 hours since my 5th post and I'm still not seeing a place to comment on them.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 29, 2022)

Ill pass on shrimp too.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr. M. L. said:


> This true, I love shrimp. And shrimp are even closer to some bugs than most people think. I learned over the summer that rollie pollies are actually a type of land crustacean.
> 
> On another note I have a question. Does anyone on this thread know how to leave a comment on portfolio entries? I can't figure it out. I know you're not supposed to be able to till you've been promoted and that sometimes it takes a bit for your profile to be upgraded, but it's been almost 24 hours since my 5th post and I'm still not seeing a place to comment on them.



Can you post on "ask the staff"? I think I asked the same question and couldn't.

Now I can't even figure out where the portfolios are to test it.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 29, 2022)

It does not appear you can leave comments on portfolios.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 29, 2022)

Confusing.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 29, 2022)

You'll have to take that up with the site owner. 

I dont think the Portfolios are for peer review. If one is seeking peer review, it tends to appear as another part of the forum. MS is not really set up well to be a peer review site. There are better alternatives for that than MS. If MS wants to be that, I think they will need to code for it.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 29, 2022)

I win


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm feeling meme'ee today. Here's one:

me:


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Meme off!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 30, 2022)

I wonder how shocked Kermit would be if he could look inside himself.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

pmmg said:


> I wonder how shocked Kermit would be if he could look inside himself.



The feel when your copy of "The monster at the end of the book" has a mirror on the last page.

Though Bears are technically not monsters, they can be monsterous at times.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

Bear, that Rimworld game is awful.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Blasphemy! It's the best game that has ever been created.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

It's a torture simulator. I made a little house, I moved my people in, one of them had a psychotic break, then there was a raid, they burned down my house and everyone died. The end.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Masterful! Amazing story.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

Coming from a guy who likes Re:Zero, it makes sense.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Season 1: Best anime in existence... tied with Overlord


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

It's literally one torture scene after another.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Lies...


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 30, 2022)

Why do you like torture so much?


----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## BearBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Anyway I don't "like torture" it's just fun to be at the brink of death and beyond and miraculously survive. Also play Rimworld on peaceful at first if you can't get into it. Build your little defenses, use stone so your village won't burn, put up outer perimeter walls, add a kill box, then change it to like 10%. Ramp up until you can't handle it. It took me years to get gud.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 31, 2022)

Good, then I will torture you all no longer. I will just win it and call it done.


----------



## Aleshe (Dec 31, 2022)

Except there's a problem with that plan since I won. 

I'm trying 15% so I can have a challenge. Wish me luck!


----------



## pmmg (Dec 31, 2022)

Good luck...


----------



## BearBear (Dec 31, 2022)

There's one thing for sure on the Rim, you will either die, or die trying. I remember the first time I didn't die, it was awful.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeah… hard to win with life on the rim but ill manage.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy 2023.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Jan 1, 2023)

pmmg said:


> Happy 2023.


Thanks, but I have to wait another 3 hours.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 1, 2023)

Timezones...what can you do?


----------



## Ban (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year! Just did the new year's dive where each year folks jump in the cold open waters. Now about to eat split pea soup, another tradition.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 1, 2023)

I forgot it was nee years until it was nearly new years. Happy new year!


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year!


----------



## BearBear (Jan 1, 2023)

Yay!


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 2, 2023)

New year, new attitude. I'm not worried about not getting the part, there will be more. But this is about writing so this year I'll write something.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 2, 2023)

Not this year, this night you should write something. 

But yay, for new beginnings. After winning for all of 2022, I am ready to win this year as well


----------



## BearBear (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm already winning! Horah for 2023!


----------



## pmmg (Jan 3, 2023)

I'll root for you.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 3, 2023)

I always win. Isn't the definition of winning: do the same thing over and over and expect a different result? I do this often and often win because of it.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 4, 2023)

I should try that.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 4, 2023)

It's saved me a dozen times at least.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

Ug, I'm up too late.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

I was wondering when you'd post.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

I did promise, but you know.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

I know we're trying to force something that happened organically and over half a decade ago so it's prudent to be patient and keep expectations low.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

That's one way to put it. People like to chat, but maybe this kind of permanent slow form chat is out of style.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

I can't argue such notions.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

So, we didn't talk yesterday much, how are you?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm always wonderful now with friends like you. Everything else is a bonus. I want for nothing... except for my 375 mods to play well together in Rimworld 1.4


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

I can't get in to that game.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

Neither could I but it planted a seed long ago and it still grows. There will never be a game like this. No one spends the better part of a decade developing a game.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

No, except for the ones who do. There will be others and they'll be better.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

There's always hope.

I was told once that hope is fear. And whenever I say hope I replace it with fear, it's not the same but the statement is often true nonetheless.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

I was going to say, I hope you have a wonderful year and now that sounds selfish.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

How do you mean?


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

If I fear you'll have a wonderful year, that sounds like I fear it'll be better then mine.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

True success is not subjective or comparative, it's absolute and stands alone.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

I see.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)

Who's that?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

Omg girl, that's Steevie Wonder


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

If you want to talk, call on me any time.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 5, 2023)

Like one fears they wont won this game but hopes they will anyway.

Many words have many meanings and contexts. Using a word in one context does not mean it contains its others.  

Take ‘winning’ for example. Bear often thinks he is winning, but something else is clearly happening instead.


----------



## Ban (Jan 5, 2023)

Talk less
Win more


----------



## pmmg (Jan 5, 2023)

On it.


----------



## Ban (Jan 5, 2023)

Good


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

Clearly I'm winning and here's the criteria:

1. # of posts (me)
2. Time spent unopposed (me)
3. Last to post (me rn)


----------



## Ban (Jan 5, 2023)

Many words = Bear's Loss


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

Except history will remember otherwise.


----------



## Ban (Jan 5, 2023)

Not if I write the textbooks.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 5, 2023)

When wanting to win, post.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 5, 2023)

This will be remembered and lauded.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

Bear, when you were a young boy, did you expect your life to turn out like this?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

I think I've done very well considering. I beat the odds in several compounding ways that could be comsidered supernatural in total.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

I wish I'd been there for you, but you survived anyway so that's good. I believe we could overcome anything. Don't you think so?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

I have no doubt that if you would, and not just because you're a saint and a beautiful angel. I believe if you could control my actions we could both overcome anything.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

Oh so you think I'm incorruptible?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

I fear you're not, so I would do anything to help that within my power.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

Do you think you've been corrupted?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

The boy I once was may think so, but then again he may not. I don't trust that I could ask him honestly. If you're asking me, then I'd say unfortunately yes.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

It saddens me to hear that from you, but is it reversible then?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Accoding to Machiavelli, if I could apply it to myself as a sovereign nation unto myself, then it would require an individual of supreme power and will who is not corrupted to force it and if they stopped forcing for whatever reason the corruption would return. I believe this to be true and I've achieved much along these lines but the corruption I have in me is slowly being chipped away, so there's hope for another answer, hopefully before it's too late. 

The consequences are dire and irreversible otherwise save extremely good luck. Even if I felt it's inevitable, I still don't know if I have the will to stop it. Even given all I've done.

Machiavelli felt that laws do little good when a society was already corrupt and I'd definitely agree with that as a metaphor on individual life.

The notion of a supreme leader with unmatched power is common in Anime. To apply that to myself, I'd have to create a persona like that and give over all power to them.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

So there's hope, and as we discussed earlier, there's fear. So what are you afraid of then?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Good question. Perhaps there are demons kept at bay by slight lawlessness. I am encouraged that the corruption is contained at least. 

I know the source, it's comfort. Comfort, and seeking comfort, is a powerful driver. The ego wants what the ego wants and to completely tame the ego is to destroy it. I would become less than human (or Bear).


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

But what about the discomfort of the consequences?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Tragic. Everything would be put asunder. Absolute failure. I don't ignore this, I feel its shadow on me. Do you? I would be more devistated if you were corrupted. Even if my consequences precluded ever being in your presence again.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

"You know who" said it best: we'd continue as friends, but it would be a shadow of what is is now.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

There's symmetry in that statement then. It seems appropriate. So my quality of life is slightly higher than it would be but at a high risk. Luckily it's not a monetary thing or I'd be trapped.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm not saying you're unique, many deal with traps of addiction, bad relationships, bad jobs, bad decisions, out of control hedonism and ego, and you've avoided many of those. So then who would you be if you were without corruption?


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Oh man... I've been this way for so long, worse even of course and it was torture. I believe I could chip it away further but I don't want to I guess.

Who would I be? Do you think you would love me any differently if I was uncorrupted? (Heh heh, got ya) 

I wouldn't be me though I suppose. There's a limit, a standard, a bar that must be set and I have to be comfortable with that without regrets. I feel no rush in getting away with anything anymore, so it comes down to what I want to be. What I'm willing to accept myself to be. If I was un-corrupted then what would I even be? An automaton? Would that drive new corruption? Would that release the hounds of hell but in a way we wouldn't expect? Whereas my righteous mind may judge all without mercy or understanding. We all have flaws and flaws are not all together bad.

In other words, I don't know.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes yes, we all love ya and I doubt that would change at all... It would be sad though. Just keep in mind the consequences run deep, so be careful.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

And if you were corrupted... I'd probably lose my mind. Any of the group really. You're all perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 6, 2023)

I wouldn't say I'm perfect and nobody is. ~


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

~ thanks for the chat. It helped. Also since you're leaving I win.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 6, 2023)

Isn't this what PM's are for?

I dont know. All I know is the game is won. No reason to post anymore.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 6, 2023)

No, this is what this thread is for, and also for winning. PM's are uncomfortable and constraining. I avoid them.


----------



## Aleshe (Jan 7, 2023)

It doesn't matter, no one cares.


----------



## pmmg (Jan 7, 2023)

Clearly Bear Bear cares. I'm just sad he is not winning.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Jan 7, 2023)

pmmg said:


> I'm just sad he is not winning.


Me too, I don't like to people sad. Unfortunately that's often the price one has to pay when one wins.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Jan 7, 2023)

Happy belated New Year everyone. Didn't say it earlier because I was on vacation.


----------



## pmmg (Sunday at 12:01 AM)

Welcome back.


----------



## BearBear (Sunday at 11:36 AM)

The Optimist:
Happy new year to you too! As we lament the loss of a great year, we celebrate the birth of another potentially great year!

The Peseimist:
New year? If it's anything like last year you can have it. Who am I kidding, of course it will.

The Nihilist:
Nothing matters, so it's cliche to care about the changing of years. It doesn't affect me either way.

Toxic Positivity:
Welcome back!!!  It's going to be so great! I can't wait to experience the joys and wonders of the new year!!️🫡

Tragic Optimism:
So you've survived. Wars will rage, people will suffer and die, the ravaging of man upon nature continues unabashed and unchallenged, but every day I draw breath is another opportunity to win, and another challenge to survive the day. To give up would cheapen the memory of those who have fallen; so I continue as well.

Stoicism:
As with you, welcome back.


----------



## pmmg (Sunday at 2:55 PM)

Winism.  As in, i win.


----------



## Ban (Sunday at 2:58 PM)

Just as Nietzsche I love New Year's celebrations, for they give me the opportunity to ceremonially renew my life into one dedicated to the pursuit of winning. As such, I hereby win yet again.


----------



## pmmg (Sunday at 3:31 PM)

Nietzsche should have spent his efforts in the first uber-dragon instead. Hed have had a winner there.


----------



## Ban (Sunday at 3:34 PM)

Your continuing belief in yourself being a "dragon" lends great credence to the notion that you legitimately believe you are winning this game.


----------



## pmmg (Sunday at 4:29 PM)

Could be worse. Could believe i was a bear.


----------



## Ban (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

We can agree on that.


----------



## BearBear (Sunday at 8:36 PM)




----------



## Mr. M. L. (Sunday at 8:52 PM)

Fortase, sed ego possum dicere Latinae. Ergo, veni vidi vici.
"Cur?" Tu interrogas? Quia est maxime lingua antiqua.


----------



## BearBear (Sunday at 10:18 PM)

Mr. M. L. said:


> maxime lingua antiqua



Non, sed draco habet maxima ligma antiqua.


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Sunday at 11:07 PM)

BearBear said:


> maxima ligma antiqua


Maximum ligmam antiquam, accusativus est.

Sed verum est.


----------



## pmmg (Sunday at 11:59 PM)

zi d'nag klae di zezhuanth xanalre, oli si mahhn ultrinninan

Which means, I still win.


----------



## Aleshe (Monday at 6:37 AM)

I bet you can't beat this! If you want to know what Bear is talking about, here you go.






						English To Bear Bear Translator ― LingoJam
					






					lingojam.com


----------



## Ban (Monday at 9:42 AM)

Kal toch geweun plat kaels. Ich versjtaon d'r gaar nieks vaan.


----------



## pmmg (Monday at 11:01 AM)

BearBear said something worth translating?

Meh, it was gibberish, as I suspected 

A vent near the edge brought in fresh air. The loss of the cruiser was a blow to the fleet.


----------



## BearBear (Monday at 12:11 PM)

vIleghlaHbe'pu'bogh vIleghlaHbe'!


----------



## Ban (Monday at 12:12 PM)

Ja oke je wilt dus een vliegtuig hebben. En dan?


----------



## BearBear (Monday at 12:16 PM)

Jeg er sikker på at dette er vittig og kjærlig småprat, men det er for vanskelig å oversette draco til engelsk på mobil.


----------



## Ban (Monday at 12:21 PM)

Scandinavisch gebrabbel waarbij je aan het eind toegeeft dat je een vertalingsprogramma hebt gebruikt.


----------



## BearBear (Monday at 1:48 PM)

الدببة كسولة.


----------



## pmmg (Monday at 6:15 PM)

Its all Greek to me....but the score remains the same. Dragon wins.


----------



## BearBear (Monday at 7:20 PM)

Η Αρκούδα κερδίζει ξανά!


----------



## pmmg (Monday at 9:57 PM)

I think your keyboard is broken.


----------



## BearBear (Tuesday at 7:46 AM)

It's electronic


----------



## Aleshe (Tuesday at 9:51 PM)

Aren't they all electronic?


----------



## pmmg (Tuesday at 9:56 PM)

Probably, but those break too.


----------



## BearBear (Wednesday at 10:40 AM)

Not if it's made of Adamantium.


----------



## Aleshe (Thursday at 7:26 PM)

World's most expensive keyboard.


----------



## pmmg (Thursday at 8:24 PM)

Im pretty sure my cats could still break it.


----------



## BearBear (Thursday at 11:24 PM)

Isn't Aleshe 1/7th cat? Does that mean she has 7 of 9 lives?


----------



## Mr. M. L. (Thursday at 11:29 PM)

Wow bear, that set up was a bit of a journey. Are you a Voyager?


----------



## pmmg (Yesterday at 12:43 AM)

Mrs. Ryan is very attractive in her uniform, but it takes more than that to make a bear win.

Roll the credits, Mr Chokotay, Dragon has already won this.


----------



## Aleshe (Yesterday at 5:22 AM)

I want to be a cyborg, the kick ass kind.


----------



## BearBear (Yesterday at 7:44 AM)

I want a holodeck


----------



## Ban (Yesterday at 7:51 AM)

I want to be a Lovecraftian deity, but I've been told that's a difficult gig to land. I also want a sandwich. The latter is achievable in the near future.


----------



## BearBear (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

After much introspection and meditation on the subject I believe we are all Lovecraftian deities but some of us like to pretend to be bald great apes.


----------



## Aleshe (Yesterday at 4:24 PM)

I know the plotline for C'thulhu and I'm not interested in being a part of that.


----------



## BearBear (Yesterday at 9:22 PM)

You don't want to become a half-fish zombie? Come on!


----------



## Ban (Today at 8:58 AM)

I'm more aiming to be a King in Yellow sort of fellow, but if all else fails I'm down with being Nyarlathotep. Not all of Lovecraft is Cthulhu or Dagon. There's a world of horror crawling beyond Thalassic confines.


----------



## Aleshe (Today at 10:43 AM)

Bearcraft would make a god Nyan-lathotep.


----------

